# Winch/lift for hives on pickup/trailer



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm another year older and several pounds heavier and lifting hives onto the pickup is getting harder each year. I have read all I can find on winches/lifts on this and other forums and most of the information seems to be several years old. 

So, I thought I'd renew the effort to see if anyone has a good solution that can be purchased or made from scratch. 

I personally would like to be able to load on both my pickup and a trailer from the same lift. I would also like to use 12 volt electric lifts/winches. Do these electric winches have power both ways? What happens when you have a 300 lb. load and you stop lifting? Does it lock in place or does the motor let it run backwards?

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

It sounds like you are looking for a complicated solution to a simple problem. I enjoy building, fabricating, welding, designing, etc. and I'm good at it but sometimes it is better in the long run to just buy the right tool for the job. May I suggest buying a larger flatbed truck with a lift gate and using a hand cart. If the terrain is a little rough get a hand cart with larger diameter tires so it is easier to push hives around. If you still have to pull a trailer with the flatbed a ramp will suffice for getting the hives onto the trailer.

If the above is still to much work for you then it is time to upgrade to a bobcat or a swinger and palletize your hives.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a pick-up and 30 or so hives. I don't even have a trailer, yet, but I thought I'd make that an option in the future.

I move 10 to 15 hives per year....5 hives or so at a time. It's not worth buying a flatbed truck. Perhaps the best solution would be to buy a trailer that I can roll the hives up on. That would still be over $2000 unless you can find a used one.

I'm thinking of spending around $500 or so.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

You should be able to find a trailer for that price that will work. I see them around here all the time. A long aluminum plank from a delivery truck would work good. I cart drums of honey down them out of a 1/2 ton 4x4 truck and they weigh 700 lbs.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Fuzzy,

Interestingly I have been researching a similar subject, but I believe from a much smaller perspective (just a few colonies.) I'm 70+ young but not overweight.

Check Harbor Freight:

1,000 pound capacity truck crane, Central Hydraulics #1647
$85.00

Hitch mount vice plate, Haul Master #66260, $30.00

Alternatively:

500 pound capacity aluminum cargo carrier, 49"L X 22.5" W X 8" H, Haul Master #92655 , $100.00 + $15.00

All plus S/H

Regards,
Steve


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Another solution for those small quantities: one of those aluminum hive carriers and a friend.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The above stated crane will not work. It won't lift high enough by the looks of it.

This one will
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-37555.html

Add a electric winch and weld up a lift carriage and you will still be under $500


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have a trailer yet, but for my pickup I did this:


Crane
Hoist/Winch
(or this)
Receiver Adapter (local welding)
2nd Receiver (local welding)


Replacing the hand winch with the electric one required reaming out the mounting holes on the crane slightly, a minor pain.
I bought a wireless remote control for the winch off of Ebay for about $30. In the meantime the "or this" option was offered for sale...
I had a welding shop fabricate and weld a second receiver off to one side of the bracket to which the original trailer receiver is attached, which allows more space to set a hive on the tailgate.
The adapter is a 2" square tube with a plate welded on the end. Holes were drilled in the plate to match those in the base of the crane. The 2" square tube is long enough that the tailgate can come down when the crane is mounted, and has a hole drilled for a retainer clip, although I no longer use it, as I don't drive with the crane attached.

Most of the approx $500 cost was the welding and fabrication; I need to learn how to do that someday. 
One might be able to make this work with a small trailer behind, but I haven't done it.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

There is a design issue I suppose in using a winch rather than a hoist. I tested it using about 400 lbs and it worked just fine, I don't plan on lifting over 200 with it. I also ran a long pair of jumper cables from under the hood for the winch; someday I'll wire it proper.

_Edit:_
Don't need to see those sparks so near the gas tank... :no:


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

This works excellent with a hand truck http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-12v-winch-powered-hitch-lift-47591.html , just truck the hive onto the platform presto chango its up flush with your tailgate then push it or hand truck it into position...:thumbsup:


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I like that, wonder when it became available...


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I've used one for a little over a year now, just shoves into receiver hitch and wire the winch plug


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Shipping weight is 128 lbs, and the manual has it at 140 lbs.
Does it really weigh that much?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I never weighed it , but it is well built has little outrigger legs and is all steel except for the platform is aluminum. make sure you have a real receiver tough, and not one of those 1" things


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

I have looked at the "powered hitch lift". At $229. it would be about the same as a winch/crane combination and would probably be more versitle. My concerns are:

1) I keep my hives on cinder blocks. If I use a crane, I would slip the "rack" under the hive and lift straight up. If I use the lift, I have to wiggle the hive off of the cinder blocks before I can lift it with the dolly and take it to the lift. Any suggestions? Maybe I'm just whinning.

2) Honeydew, apparently you have used this for beehives. How shaky does the hive get on the way up with a 3- or 4-box tall hive? Is the platform pretty level?

3) You answered one of my questions before I asked it....Does it really weigh 120+ pounds? How hard is it to get in the hitch?

It is also out of stock so I wonder when it will be available again. I also gather that the stores don't carry it in stock.

Thanks.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

fuzzy, it's stout, as far as putting it on you just leave it down with the outriggers down pull the hitch pin and the winch plug and pull right out, putting it on just reverse ,but having a spotter always helps. I'm 215 pounds and can bounce allover it without feeling like its going to give out..


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Man Honeydew, that sure does look interesting! Might solve some problems I didn't know I had! :lpf:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Y'all are working to hard. I have a utility trailer that is 5X14. I also have a pneumatic tired dolly that cost about $30. I wheel them on up the ramp, drop them where I want on the trailer, and then I am done. For as many hives as you have, go with a 5X10. You can get all this for well under 500. Look on craigslist for a trailer. I see them all the time

mike


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

For those with experience with http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-...ift-47591.html 

I don't have a pickup truck but I do have a GMC Yukon. Do you see any significant problems mounting and using the lift hitch on a Yukon? Of course other than girls in the car.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## John_H (Dec 2, 2009)

An obvous problem is that the lift is designed to raise behind a lowered tailgate. With no tailgate the load will be farther away from getting in the vehicle.


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

for only 15 - 20 hives, why dont you fab up a trailer or buy a used one. Just leave the hives on the trailer - no loading required.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

My dad made me a small forklift from an old lawn mower. It works very well. I have not moved many hives with it yet. But, I have been moving heavy potted plants in and out of the garage this winter with it. Here a thread with some pics. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247984


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: John H,

QUOTE:An obvious problem is that the lift is designed to raise behind a lowered tailgate. With no tailgate the load will be farther away from getting in the vehicle.UNQUOTE

Thanks for the comment. The thread seems to have drifted a bit while I've been out plowing snow. 

It seems to me that lacking a tailgate on my Yukon I could temporally fill it with a custom made plank as long as the gap was consistent and repeatable. A workaround.

Your further thoughts would be appreciated.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks like a pretty big gap between the platform and the tailgate, looks like 5-6 inches. Is that as close as it get.

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-12v-winch-powered-hitch-lift-47591.html


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

great thread love it


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

scdw43 it gets close enough to slide the hives with little effort, unless your sliding nucs sideways :lookout:


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Check out some of this equipment

http://www.youtube.com/user/apijuneda
Brooklyn


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice stuff, but those won't come in at the $500 Fuzzy specified.


----------

